# Operation Crown



## Newman (Oct 31, 2013)

Photographs from a friend of mine who served in the Far East http://www.flickr.com/photos/operation_crown_association/page1/


----------



## Bombardier (Nov 1, 2013)

Excellent photos mate!
I enjoyed looking through them.
Do you think your friend would allow me to create an album here on MI.Net with proper credits back to him?, I could even create the album in your username.


----------



## Bombardier (Nov 3, 2013)

*OPERATION CROWN**LOENG NOK THA, MUKDAHAN, NORTH EAST THAILAND**MID 1960's*​As a signatory of South East Asia Treaty Organisation (SEATO), Britain had an obligation to assist Allies in the Far East.
In early 1960’s, the Americans (also a signatory to SEATO) were becoming increasingly embroiled in preventing the march of Communism in Laos and Vietnam, they requested that Britain assist in their crusade.

In February 1963, it was proposed that Britain construct an Airfield at Loeng Nok Tha, near Mukdahan in Thailand, as part of the American’s Special Logistic Aid to Thailand (SLAT).
The proposal was accepted and given the code name “Operation Crown”.


READ MORE>>>>>>>>>>>>>>




operation Crown 1965


----------



## Newman (Nov 5, 2013)

Bombardier no problem about creating an album. Regards Bill


----------



## Bombardier (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks Bill sal;


----------



## Razzle (Nov 6, 2013)

Great information about something I knew nothing about.


----------



## Bombardier (Nov 6, 2013)

Bill
I have created the Album HERE
I have used 20 odd images but as time allows will probably add more.
I have tried to credit the images to your friend, but don't know his name so I have placed a link in the album to his Flikr page.
hope this is all ok with your Pal


----------



## Bombardier (Nov 6, 2013)

Little video of the Airfield (recent)

[video=youtube_share;64td3vgCX2k]http://youtu.be/64td3vgCX2k[/video]


----------

